# Dallas vs Washington



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (23-12) vs Washington Wizards (22-13)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas should win this game. Yes Washington is on a hot streak but has been at home most of the time during this streak.Now they are taking a trip to Texas. Playing the Spurs the day before we play them. 

Dallas 102
Washington 90


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 105
Washington 101


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not doubt critical, but I think another matchup to watch is Dirk vs. Jamison. Other than Duncan, this is probably the best matchup Dirk has had in a little while. I think whoever gets the best of the other should be on the winning team, IMO. I'll post my Keys after their Spurs game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think that the Wizards are going to pull this one out. Sorry, but I feel that Larry Hughes and Jamison are going to have big games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> I think that the Wizards are going to pull this one out. Sorry, but I feel that Larry Hughes and Jamison are going to have big games.


Not Larry.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

we should win this game now that hughes is out. I think we'd win anywaz though. 

mavs 103
wizards 94


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh Larry is out? My bad didn't know. I give this one to the Mavs now. :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Wizards are the best young team the Mavericks will face this week at AAC 

True: Part of this feature is giving you a little insight into what makes us tick. For that, we submit D-Moore's driving habits. Not to belittle his vehicular acumen, but when he goes from The Dallas Morning News' office to the AAC, he has been known to get there via Plano or Mesquite. Moore is directionally challenged. Which brings us to his theory that the Los Angeles Clippers are a better young team than the Wizards. To reach that conclusion, you'd have to say that owner Donald Sterling is a better driver than D-Moore. He will direct the Clippers back into the lottery. We love Elton Brand and Corey Maggette, but the Wizards have one of the league's best threesomes in Antawn Jamison, Larry Hughes (injured) and Gilbert Arenas and the benefit of playing in the East. 

Eddie Sefko 

False: I'm impressed by your use of the phrase "vehicular acumen." I'd be even more impressed if I thought you knew how to pronounce it, but it's a good start. The Wizards are one of the best young teams in the league. But I'd make an argument for the Los Angeles Clippers. The Clippers trio of Corey Maggette, Elton Brand and Bobby Simmons isn't as explosive as Washington's Big Three, but they all average over 16 points and have a younger aggregate age. The Clippers also have good, young power players on the front line in Chris Kaman and Chris Wilcox – both 22 – and a 19-year-old point guard in Shaun Livingston who should be outstanding. I may be directionally challenged, but you are numerically challenged if you can't see how this gives LA the edge. 

David Moore


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> The Wizards are the best young team the Mavericks will face this week at AAC
> 
> True: Part of this feature is giving you a little insight into what makes us tick. For that, we submit D-Moore's driving habits. Not to belittle his vehicular acumen, but when he goes from The Dallas Morning News' office to the AAC, he has been known to get there via Plano or Mesquite. Moore is directionally challenged. Which brings us to his theory that the Los Angeles Clippers are a better young team than the Wizards. To reach that conclusion, you'd have to say that owner Donald Sterling is a better driver than D-Moore. He will direct the Clippers back into the lottery. We love Elton Brand and Corey Maggette, but the Wizards have one of the league's best threesomes in Antawn Jamison, Larry Hughes (injured) and Gilbert Arenas and the benefit of playing in the East.
> ...


I don't know how "young" Washington is actually. Aside from Arenas, the big 3 are all 25 or above, and entering or near the prime of their careers. If you wanna talk young players, the Clippers have a bevy of young talent. The Wizards young players, aside from possibly Jarvis Hayes and obviously Arenas, are all destined to be role players at best.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I had this pegged as a loss for us ... and that was before Hughes went down :dead:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Come on, did we really need a thread for this, Dirk is going to humiliate Jamison.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas-110
Washington-87

Dirk is going to take Jamison to school and teach him some lessons.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 112
Washington 95

There is no stopping the Diggler and Howard is BACK!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Theo's keys to winning* 
- Dirk needs to shut Antawn Jamison off, last night against San Antonio Antawn was denied getting open looks. Since it's not like Antawn was in the game for defense, he become ineffective and thus he must be taken out. He played 19 minutes against SA, and was throwing up shots because they were there. This will be tough for Dirk, and Tawn is pretty quick compared to others he's guarded

- Jason Terry needs to take Gilbert Arenas out, he's been really hot lately and will only step it up since Hughes isn't there. If worst comes to worst, put Josh Howard on Gilbert as Josh has already defended Wade. Arenas has a great first step and is very quick, if Terry can't handle it we need to put Josh on him

- The other man; Juan Dixon. I can't stress this enough that we need to not slack of him. He is a good scorer, and if we focus to much on Arenas he'll haunt us and almost cost us the game. C'mon Finley, you need to guard Dixon

- Putting the ball in the bucket, Washington know how to score so for us to win I think we need to revert to our old ways and try to outscore them. Remember that it was 122-113 last time we played so we need to hit

- If we want to score, we need to pass. We shouldn't be shooting jumpers all day, because what if we go cold? Jason Terry and Stack need to learn to pass. Terry has been doing pretty well lately, but needs to get into the full PG mode and pass it most of the time. If there's a pick and roll, pass it to Dirk who will have a mismatches

- Get a lead going, the Mavericks are 1-10 when we are down at the end of the third quarter. If we want to win, we need to get a good lead going. And not look back

Dallas - 112
Washington - 96


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

You guys got this, we looked horrible last night against San Antonio, Arenas was ice cold.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey guys,

Don't judge us by tonight's game. We were totally out of sync against San Antonio with Hughes out and I wouldn't be surprised to see the same tonight....this one would've been fun to watch, but we just aren't the same right now. I'm going to say you guys win by 15+ unless Arenas and Dixon have big scoring nights.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My Keys:

*1. Keep Jamison in check:* This should be one of the better tests for Dirk, guarding a PF fairly as versatile as himself. Him and Arenas will be the big dogs for the Wizards, so it's important that Dirk keeps him and check.

*2. Have Howard on Arenas if he gets hot:* I think Howard would be best suited on Hayes and double team work on Jamison, but if Arenas heats up and starts to abuse Terry, it's time to put the clamp down. Arenas is gonna have a hell of a time with Howard, who's 4 inches taller and a lot longer. 

*3. Don't let any surprises happen:* Arenas and Jamison should get their 22, Hayes should get his 15 with Hughes out, but other than a few 10-12 pointers, that's all we should expect and let them get. Hayes and Dixon respectively have had big games the past two wizards games, so let's not them or any other unexpected Wizard come out of the woodwork for a big game.

*4. Get Stackhouse in the game:* That might not be that big of a problem, since he forces himself into the gameplan every night, but try to get him started early. He's a very prideful guy, and he torched the Wizards (his last team) pretty good last time. I think he'll have another big game.

*Penetrate!:* Etan is back, but other than him, the Wizards inside D is like one of those old school Cosby Doors.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_*End of 1st*_ 
Dallas: 40
Washington: 20

Washington: 38% FG
Dallas: 61% FG

Jason Terry: 4 points, 4 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 steals, 0 turnovers

Dallas: 1 turnover
Washington: 7 turnovers


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

With 5:57 left in the half, our halftime predictions

HolyHouse90: 77-45
theo4002: 74-50
Dre1219us: 68-42
SthnFnst: 73-49


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> Hey guys,
> 
> Don't judge us by tonight's game. We were totally out of sync against San Antonio with Hughes out and I wouldn't be surprised to see the same tonight....this one would've been fun to watch, but we just aren't the same right now. I'm going to say you guys win by 15+ unless Arenas and Dixon have big scoring nights.


dude we whooped ya teams *** when they was healthy too. we own the wiz


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dre wins the first half

At halftime, the fulltime score predictions
Dre1219us (_Dre_): I said 115 to 78
HolyHouse90 (Zach): 125 to 87
theo4002 (Theo!): 121 - 89
SthnFnst (Gambino): 118-83


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirk shoud wear that headband fulltime. He looks like a rock star or something lol.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[rant for the night]Sorry. But I do not like that 3rd quarter whatsoever. I do not care how much we were up by. Allowing 38 points in a quarter is unacceptable.[/rant for the night]


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's down to 11 Nelson..what are you doing? are you telling your players to stop playing after they are up by 30+ points. 60 points scored in this half alone.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> It's down to 11 Nelson..what are you doing? are you telling your players to stop playing after they are up by 30+ points. 60 points scored in this half alone.


they've scored 72 in this half. Neither team is playing d now. It's just back and forth back and forth. I honestly don't think either team cares about defense right now.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Maybe i'm overreacting. But they played so great in the 1st half allowing them to only score 40 points then just allow 70+ plus points in the 2nd half.  I don't know.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

wow atleast the wizards made it respectable for a while....damn arenas was on fire


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Maybe i'm overreacting. But they played so great in the 1st half allowing them to only score 40 points then just allow 70+ plus points in the 2nd half.  I don't know.



cause it was a blowout man. The mavs weren't even playing hard in the second half. They were chilling all of the 3rd and 4th


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> cause it was a blowout man. The mavs weren't even playing hard in the second half. They were chilling all of the 3rd and 4th



more reason to step it up on D...We have a bad habit of letting teams back in to win, we need to ALWAYS be 100% on D. Get used to always playing D no matter what...that way if our O is off we still have a chance...Its a mentality...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I predict...

Mavs-137
Wizards-120


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs wallop the Wizards, 137-120


11:16 PM CST on Tuesday, January 18, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



There is no truth to the rumor that Don Nelson tossed Avery Johnson the keys to the Mavericks' machine after Tuesday night's game and said: "Top that." 

The games in Nelson's upcoming absence for rotator-cuff surgery won't come any easier than the 137-120 demolition of the Washington Wizards at American Airlines Center. 

The Mavericks and Wizards wore throw-back uniforms, with the Mavericks wearing their 1987-88 green outfits and the Wizards pulling out the early-'70s Baltimore Bullets uniforms. 

But the Mavericks might as well have been in Superman capes. They could do no wrong in building a 40-20 first-quarter lead and a 73-40 halftime advantage. The rest of the game was mere window dressing. The Wizards did not make a basket in the final six minutes of the first half, during which time they were outscored 17-3. 

Jerry Stackhouse had 29 points and Dirk Nowitzki, who went over 10,000 points for his career, had 28 points for the game. 

The Wizards went through Texas in 48 hours and were pummeled by 28 at San Antonio before getting trampled at AAC. The Wizards had won seven in a row before their Texas stop-offs. 

The Mavericks won their second in a row with a season-high 137 points and improved to 24-12 overall. 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> I predict...
> 
> Mavs-137
> Wizards-120


:laugh: Nice try.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Nice try.



 Shoots I wanted a win! lol. But really guys thats what I would have predicted


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dallas 112
> Washington 95
> 
> There is no stopping the Diggler and Howard is BACK!!!


Hahaah! I got 112-96. I win


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Well that must have been the worst second half I have heard of in a while. I don't care the score, you don't stop playing defense. I am happy Dirk got his 10,000 but we shoudn't stop playing Defense like that again.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

That second half made me sick. We gave up 80 pts in the 2nd half. We played like we thought we could just coast through the second half and still win by 50.

The first half performance was brilliant. The defense was great the offense was great. Than we go out and play one of the worst halfs of basketball of the year.

Have you all noticed that we have score 70+ points in the first half now 5-6 times this year and we have played terrible in the 2nd half of every one of those games? I think we have had over 100 pts at the end of 3 quarters now 3-4 times and we have only scored above 125 for the game once and that was last night. We seem to mail it in after getting a big lead.

I guess it's a combination of the other team being embarassed and coming out with a purpose and us playing at 1/2 speed.

But I am getting tired of it. This team needs to play for the entire game because once you get into this habbit you are never safe in any game. The other team will always believe that they can come back if you don't crush the team for the entire game once in a while.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Agreed Mavsman. I did not like that one bit. Play the entire 48 minutes. Not 24. You don't see San Antonio stop playing when they are blowing teams out in the 3rd. If we played the same defense in the 2nd half like we did in the 1st. They wouldnt score more than 80. but 80 points in a half is unacceptable. No matter any cicumstance.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> That second half made me sick. We gave up 80 pts in the 2nd half. We played like we thought we could just coast through the second half and still win by 50.
> 
> The first half performance was brilliant. The defense was great the offense was great. Than we go out and play one of the worst halfs of basketball of the year.
> ...



blame nellie for yanking starters and sitting peeps and letting them go cold then when the lead shrinks he puts em back in


----------

